
Ask HN: Ways to kill clickbait? - throwaway13337
It&#x27;s not just on Facebook. Clickbait is killing journalism in main stream media, on video sites, and importantly search results. It&#x27;s shaping our information consumption is a huge way towards the negative.<p>Clickbait is not just in the title, but can also be suggestive pictures and other deceptive presentation.<p>A big reason clickbait works so well is that people&#x27;s clicks reenforce the algorithms that determine if something is relevant.<p>Is there a way to solve this as technologists? HN has done a lot with moderation. Is there a generic solution to apply? Meta-moderation? Devaluing clicks? Moderated search engines? Curated?<p>Are there success stories of mitigating it?
======
DrScump
Make it no longer profitable.

Facebook gladly serves up utterly phony sports/celebrity "news" ads complete
with bogus ESPN.com or People.com displayed URLs (by right-clicking on the URL
you can see where clicks _really_ go, e.g. ufcheatnews, vovnianko, xlvitrin).
They'll keep serving them up until Disney or other trademark owners sue the
hell out of them.

I will never, ever buy anything with any connection to a Facebook ad. Even if
I see something I can't live without, I'll navigate there with a native URL on
a different browser.

------
drdeca
browser extension that, if one clicks the back button shortly after starting
to view a page, sends a message that the url is more likely to be of poor
quality ?

just a spitball idea.

------
PaulHoule
All you need is this one weird trick.

